# دور الأم فى الكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2012)

*دور الأم فى الكتاب المقدس 

( منقول )

*






* 1- أمّ تهتم بتربية أولادها: مثل سارة ، أم موسى 

2- أمّ تقدم أولادها للرّبِّ: مثل حنة أم صموئيل ، أمّ وأولادها السّبعة

3- أمّ إيمانها عظيم: مثل المرأة الكنعانيّة

4- أمّ تحب ابنها وتفضله عن الآخر: مثل رفقة

5- أمّ تحب زوجات أولادها: مثل نُعمي

6- أمّ تنتظر عودة ابنها: مثل حنة أمّ طوبيا

7- أمّ الأمهات: مريم العذراء

1- أمّ تهتم بتربية أولادها

§ يخبرنا (تك21: 9-13) إنّ سارة رأت ابن هاجر يمزح، فطلبت من إبراهيم قائلةً "اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها، لأنّ ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق"، وبالفعل صدّق الله على كلامها "... في كلِّ ما تقول لكِ سارة اسمع لقولها، لأنّه بإسحق يُدعى لكَ نسل".

§ لقد أبعدت سارة ابنها عن ابن هاجر، لتحافظ على تربيته جيدًا، ونحن اليوم لابد من أن نسعى لتربية أولادنا جيدًا من خلال قدوتنا لهم في المنزل أولاً، ثم إرسالهم إلى الكنيسة من صغرهم (مدارس الأحد)، ومراعاة أن يكون أصدقاؤهم على خلق؛ لأنّ المعاشرات الرّديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة.

§ يخبرنا أيضًا (خر2: 2-10) إنَّ أمَّ موسى خبأت ابنها لمدة 3 شهور حتى لا يُقتل، ثم أخذته ووضعته في سفط على حافة النّيل، وأوقفت أخته تتابعه من بعيد، حتى يصل إلى بنت فرعون، فتجلب أمه لتكون مرضعةً له.

§ هذه الأمّ الذّكية الّتي قامت بحيلة لتحافظ على حياة ابنها من الموت، هي نموذج ودعوة لنا على التفاني في الحفاظ على أولادنا من كلِّ المخاطر المحيطة بنا.

2- أمّ تقدم أولادها للرّبِّ

§ حنة طلبت من الرّبِّ أولاد، ونذرته للرّبِّ قائلةً :"ياربِّ الجنود إن نظرت نظرًا إلى مذلة أمتكِ وذكرتني ولم تنسَ أمتكِ، بل أعطيت أمتكِ زرع بشرٍ فإنّي أعطيه للرّبِّ كلَّ أيام حياته ولا يعلو رأسه موسى" (1صم1: 11). فأعطاها الرّبُّ صموئيل، فقدمته للرّبِّ قائلةً :"لأجل هذا الصبي صليت فأعطاني الرّبُّ سؤالي الّذي سألته من لدنه. وأنا أيضًا قد أعرته للرّبِّ. جميع أيام حياته هو عاريةً للرّبِّ" (1صم1: 27-28).

§ كانت حنة تزور ابنها في الهيكل "وعملت له أمّه جُبةً صغيرةً وأصعدتها له من سنةٍ إلى سنةٍ" (1صم2: 19)، وبسبب تقدمتها صموئيل، أعطاها الله 3 بنين، بنتان.

§ يا سعادة الأم الّتي تقدم ابنها للرّبِّ ولا تندم على ذلك، بل تفرح بعطيتها لله الّذي يعوضها ببركات كثيرة ونعم عديدة.

§ يخبرنا سفر (2مك7) عن قصة استشهاد أمّ وأولادها السّبعة: في أيام اضطهاد اليونانيين لليهود، وعلى رأسهم أنطيوخس أبيفانيوس، قُبض على سبعة أخوة وأمّهم، وحاول إجبارهم على التخلي عن الشّريعة وأكل لحم الخنزير، فرفضوا فقام بتعذيب الأولاد السّبعة أمامها حتى الموت، حيث كان يقطع لسانهم، ويسلخ جلد رأسهم، ويقطع أطراف أجسادهم، ثم يضعهم في النّار.

§ نرى ما مدى شجاعة هذه الأم عندما ترى تعذيب أولادها حتى الموت، تشجعهم قائلةً :"لا أعلم كيف نشأتم في أحشائي، فأنا لم أمنحكم الرّوح والحياة، ولا أنا كوّنت أعضاء جسد كلَّ واحدٍ منكم، بل الّذي فعل ذلك هو خالق العالم، فهو الّذي جبل الإنسان وأبدع كلَّ شيءٍ وهو لذلك سيعيد إليكم برحمته الرّوح والحياة، لأنّكم الآن تضحون بأنفسكم في سبيل شريعته" (2مك7). وفي النّهاية قتلوا الأمّ.

§ أين نحن الآن من هذه الأمّ الّتي تشجع أولادها على تحمل التعذيب في سبيل الله، وتقدم ذاتها مع أولادها لله.

3- أمّ إيمانها عظيم

§ يخبرنا (مت15: 22-28) عن قصة المرأة الكنعانيّة، الغريبة عن الشّعب اليهودي، وقد أصاب ابنتها روح شريرة، فسمعت عن يسوع فازداد إيمانها أنّه الوحيد القادر أن يشفي ابنتها...- ذهبت إليه تطلب شفاء ابنتها فـ"لم يجبها بكلمة"(23).

- ذهب تلاميذه يخبرونه "اصرفها لأنّها تصيح وراءنا" فقال يسوع :"لم أُرسل إلاّ إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة".

- فأتت هذه المرأة وسجدت قائلةً له "يا سيد أعنّي" فقال لها:"ليس حسنًا أن يُؤخذ خبز البنين ويُطرح للكلاب".

§ لقد اختبر يسوع إيمان هذه المرأة، ففي البداية كلمها كما يخاطب المجتمع اليهودي الأمم بأنّهم كلاب. وفي نهاية الحوار نجده يقول لها:"يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك. ليكن لكِ كما تريدين".

§ هذه الأمّ لديها إيمان عظيم بيسوع، هذا الإيمان قاد إلى شفاء ابنتها، فهي لم تيأس أبدًا في سبيل شفاء ابنتها، فهي تحملت الاهانة والذّل من أجل ابنتها.

§ هذه المرأة تستحق ما قًيل في سفر الأمثال :"حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها، والحماقة تهدمه بيدها"

(أم14: 10)

ý هناك نموذج آخر لأمّ لا تثق في وعد الله: سارة

§ عندما وعد الله (3 رجال) إبراهيم بمولود، ضحكت سارة في نفسها قائلةً:"أفبالحقيقة ألد وأنا قد شخت" (تك18: 13). ثم طلبت من إبراهيم أن يتزوج هاجر لينجب ابنًا ويكون له نسلٌ.

§ لم تثق سارة في وعد الله بإنجابها طفلاً ليكون نسلاً لإبراهيم.

§ اليوم س ما مدى إيماننا وثقتنا بيسوع أنّه يقود حياتنا، يقود بيوتنا وأولادنا؟

4- أمّ تحب ابنها وتفضله عن الآخر

§ يخبرنا (تك27: 1-40) عن رفقة امرأة إسحق، حيث أحبت يعقوب وفضلته عن عيسو، فعندما طلب إسحق من عيسو أن يصطاد ويعّد له طعامًا حتى يباركه قبل أن يموت، سمعت رفقة ذلك وقامت بتحضير طعامًا ليعقوب، وألبسته ثياب عيسو الخشنة، فدخل يعقوب على أبيه ونال البركة منه بدلاً من أخيه عيسو.

§ ميزت رفقة في محبتها لابنها يعقوب عن عيسو، فأصبح يعقوب سيدًا على عيسو، هذه المحبة المميزة قادت لعداوة بين يعقوب وعيسو، وجعلت يعقوب يهرب لخاله لابان.

§ نفس القصة تتكرر مع يعقوب وابنه يوسف، الّذي أحبه أكثر من سائر أخوته "وأمّا إسرائيل فأحبّ يوسف أكثر من سائر بنيه أنّه ابن شيخوخته، فصنع له قميصًا ملونًا؛ فلمّا رأى إخوته أنّ أباهم أحبه أكثر من جميع إخوته أبغضوه، ولم يستطيعوا أن يكلموه بسلامٍ" (تك37: 3-4). ولهذا قام إخوته برميه في البئر ثم باعوه للإسماعيلين (تك37: 18-28).

§ كانت ثمرة محبة التمييز قميص ملون ملطخ بالدم.

§ أكبر مشكلة تواجهنا اليوم هي التمييز في تعامل الوالدين مع أبنائهم، خصوصًا التمييز في التعامل بين الولد والبنت، فالولد له كل الإمكانيات المتاحة، لا يُعاقب على شيء، بينما البنت ليس لها أدنى حق حتى في اختيار شريك حياتها.

§ إذا طلبنا عداوة وخصام بين الإخوة؛ فلنميز بينهم.

" كلُّ جرحٍ ولا جُرح القلب، وكلُّ خبثٍ ولا خبث المرأة" (أم25: 13) " من المرأة ابتدأت الخطيئة، وبسببها جميعنا نموت" (أم25: 24)

5- أمّ تحب زوجات أولادها

§ يخبرنا سفر راعوث عن قصة نُعمي زوجة أليمالك، نُعمي تغربت في بلاد موآب بعد المجاعة الّتي حدثت في بيت لحم، وفي الغربة مات رجلها "أليمالك" كما مات ولديها "محلون وكليون". وعند عودتها طلبت كنتيها (زوجات أولادها) قائلةً: "اذهبا ارجعا كلَّ واحدةٍ إلى بيت أمها، وليصنع الرّبُّ معكما إحسانًا كما صنعتما بالموتى وبي. وليعطكما الرّبُّ أن تجدا راحة كلُّ واحدةٍ في بيت رجلها" (را1: 8-9).

§ هذه القصة تخبرنا كيف تكون العلاقة بين الحماة وامرأة ابنها علاقة يسودها الاحترام وسعادة الآخر.

§ نتيجةً لذلك أصرت راعوث على البقاء معها أينما تذهب قائلةً لها : "لأتّه حيثما ذهبت أذهب وحيثما بت أبيت. شعبك شعبي وإلهك إلهي. حيثما مُتّ أموت وهناك أندفن ... إنّما الموت يفصل بيني وبينك"(1: 16-17).

أين اليوم علاقة الزّوجة بحماتها، هل هي علاقة حب وخدمة أم علاقة غيرة وتحزب ؟!!!



6- أمّ تنتظر عودة ابنها

"وأمّا حنة فكانت تجلس وتراقب الطريق الّتي يعود منها ابنها ... وركضت حنة إلى ابنها وضمته إليها" (طو11: 5، 9).

§ الأم تتلهف على عودة ابنها، فهي تحب ابنها وتعبّر له عن ذلك بمشاعرها، وهذا ما نفتقده أحيانًا كثيرة في التعبير عن مشاعر الحب الّتي بداخلنا.

§ هذا الموقف يشبه كثيرًا انتظار الأب في مثل الابن الضال: "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدًا رآه أبوه فتحنّن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو15: 20).

س هل أعبر لأبنائي عن حبي لهم في أشياء ملموسة ؟

س ما مدى غفراني لأبنائي عندما يخطئون فيّ؟

7- أمّ الأمهات

§ أمّ يختارها الله (الآب) لتكون أمّ للأقنوم الثّاني (يسوع) " ... القدوس المولود منكِ يُدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35)

§ أمّ تحبل بطفل ليس له أب، ملاك يخبرها بأنّ أبوه هو الله، وحبلها يكون بقوة الرّوح القدّس.

§ أمّ تتحمل نظرات الشّك والارتياب في عين يوسف خطيبها وأقربائها.

§ أمّ تتحمل مشاقات الهروب إلى مصر، للحفاظ على حياة ابنها.

§ أمّ تلبي طلبات ورغبات ابنها بدون تردد كما حدث في عرس قانا الجليل :" ليس لهم خمرٌ ... مهما قال لكم فافعلوه" (يو2: 3 ،5).

§ أمّ تتحمل عذاب ابنها على ال لخلاص البشر.

§ أمّ تبشر بقيامة ابنها من الموت.

§ أمّ تنتظر حلول الرّوح القدّس مع تلاميذه.

"امرأة فاضلة من يجدها ؟ لأنّ ثمنها يفوق اللآلىء" (أم14: 10)

"بناتٌ كثيراتٌ عملن فضلاً، أمّا أنت ففقت عليهنّ جميعًا" (أم14: 29)

مـريم العذراء أمّ مختـارة ، أمّ متـألمة ، أمّ مبـشرة ، أمّ فعّـالة*​


----------

